# End Of The Line For 23 Shapes In 11 Cuban Brands



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

END OF THE LINE FOR 23 SHAPES IN 11 CUBAN BRANDS

More than 80% of Cuban cigar sales come from just seven brands!

Los Angeles, October 26 – It’s no secret that Habanos, S.A. has become much more aggressive with the introduction of new shapes, sizes and specialty items to the catalog of Cuban cigars available on the worldwide market.

But, with demand continuing to grow as new markets are opened, especially in Africa and Eastern Europe, factory capacity is a problem and so some shapes and sizes are being discontinued.

In fact, figures provided to us by our friend Reinhold Widmayer, editor-in-chief of the European Cigar-Cult Journal, indicate that just seven of the 27 export brands contribute about 82 percent of all Habanos sales revenue and account for about 83 percent of all cigars sold:

• Montecristo: 23% of all cigars sold; 29% of all revenue;

• Romeo y Julieta: 15% of all cigars sold; 12% of all revenue;

• Partagas: 11.8% of all cigars sold; 12.4% of all revenue;

• Jose L. Piedra: 11.6% of all cigars sold; 2.3% of all revenue;

• Cohiba: 11% of all cigars sold; 20% of all revenue;

• Quintero y Hermano: 5.3% of all cigars sold; revenue not available;

• Hoyo de Monterrey: 4.8% of all cigars sold; 5.5% of all revenue.

Other well-known brands such as H. Upmann (2.4% of cigars sold, 2.1% of revenue) and Trinidad (1.5% of cigars sold, 2.5% of revenue) are small contributors and others such as Bolivar, Punch and Ramon Allones barely register.

Consequently, 23 shapes in 11 different brands are being discontinued this year, including some long-time favorites that won’t be missed by the smoking public, but by connoisseurs who will only have fond memories of them:

• Bolivar Coronas (5 1/2 inches by 42 ring)

• Diplomaticos No. 1 (6 1/2 x 42)
• Diplomaticos No. 3 (5 1/2 x 42)
• El Rey del Mundo Coronas De Luxe (5 1/2 x 42)
• El Rey del Mundo Tainos (7 x 47)

• Hoyo de Monterrey Hoyo Coronas (5 1/2 x 42)
• Hoyo de Monterrey Hoyo Short Coronas (5 1/8 x 42)

• Juan Lopez Coronas (5 1/2 x 42)
• Juan Lopez Panatelas Superba (5 x 34)

• Partagas Churchills de Luxe (7 x 47)
• Partagas de Partagas No. 1 (6 5/8 x 43)
• Partagas Coronas (5 1/2 x 42)
%%pagebreak%% • Quai d’Orsay Gran Coronas (6 1/8 x 42)

• Rafael Gonzalez Lonsdales (6 1/2 x 42)
• Rafael Gonzalez Panetelas (4 5/8 x 34)
• Rafael Gonzalez Slenderellas (6 7/8 x 28)

• Romeo y Julieta Tres Petit Coronas (4 5/8 x 40)

• Saint Luis Rey Coronas (5 1/2 x 42; both packings)
• Saint Luis Rey Lonsdales (6 1/2 x 42; both packings)

• Sancho Panza Bachilleres (4 5/8 x 40)
• Sancho Panza Coronas (5 1/2 x 42)
• Sancho Panza Corona Gigantes (7 x 47)
• Sancho Panza Sanchos (9 1/4 x 47; both packings)

Although none of the 27 brands is being completely eliminated, some have been considerably contracted:

• Diplomaticos: dropped two of five shapes;

• El Rey del Mundo dropped two of seven shapes;

• Juan Lopez dropped two of five shapes;

• Rafael Gonzalez dropped three of seven shapes;

• Saint Luis Rey dropped two of six shapes and

• Sancho Panza dropped four of seven shapes.

Among the casualties are some famous cigars. The Rafael Gonzalez Lonsdale introduced the shape and it was easily the most famous shape in that line. The Sancho Panza Sanchos was the gentlest of all the Cuban “A”-shaped cigars and the El Rey del Mundo Tainos is remembered for the gorgeous, oily wrappers that characterized the brand in its heydey of the 1960s.

The elimination of the Partagas Churchills de Luxe ends the Churchill format in the Partagas line although a double corona – the popular Lusitania – will still be produced. The end of the Partagas de Partagas No. 1 leaves only the more popular 8-9-8 Cabinet Selection (varnished) in the near-Lonsdale size of 6 5/8 inches by 43 ring on the Partagas roster.

In addition to the 23 cigars no longer to be made listed above, another 16 cigars had some forms of packing eliminated:

• La Flor de Cano Petit Coronas, five-packs
• La Flor de Cano Selectos, five-packs

• Fonseca Cosacos, three-packs

• H. Upmann Monarcas (no tube), boxes of 25

• Hoyo de Monterrey Hoyo des Dieux, five-packs and boxes of 50
• Hoyo de Monterrey Hoyo du Depute, five-packs and boxes of 50
• Hoyo de Monterrey Hoyo du Maire, five-packs
• Hoyo de Monterrey Hoyo du Prince, five-packs and boxes of 50
• Hoyo de Monterrey Hoyo du Roi, five-packs
• Hoyo de Monterrey Double Coronas, three-packs

• Partagas Habaneros, five-pack

• Punch Churchills, boxes of 25

• Saint Luis Rey Churchills, boxes of 25
• Saint Luis Rey Petit Coronas, five-packs and boxes of 25

• Sancho Panza Belicosos, boxes of 25

• Trinidad Fundadores, boxes of 50

It’s another indication of how Habanos has become more sensitive to market conditions as it tries to concentrate on what is selling. It’s good business, but for those who remember the shapes and sizes being eliminated, there’s a little less romance to the Havana cigar line today.
~ Rich Perelman


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Thxs4the ino Rich.:tu
Here's2the new shapes:ss


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

time to stock up on old favorites


----------



## DennisP (May 13, 2007)

Great post and very interesting.

I was in Amsterdam's biggest cigar shop last month and was amazed at how many names were not carried, such as H. Upman, St. Louis Ray, Sancho Panza and many, many more.

It was really Montecristo, Romeo, Cohiba and a few Punch, Bolivar and Partagas. Compared to our B&Ms the selection was very minimal.


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

All the cuts are cigars which sport a thinner/smaller RG. I have always preferred slimmer cigars. In the past year and a half or so especially, I find myself reaching for them probably 80% of the time. For larger cigars I generally reach for a torpedo of some kind, as I like the taper towards the end.

Aside from some of the flavor characteristics these vitolas are purported to have (such as a concentrated flavor, etc), IMHO slimmer RG cigars just seem to be more "comfortable" to hold in my hand and to draw smoke from. I also really like the fact that they force you to slow down and really concentrate on the flavors and aromas so as to not overheat the cigar. 

Well, on the bright side, there is yet another rationalization to stock up


----------



## DennisP (May 13, 2007)

adsantos13 said:


> All the cuts are cigars which sport a thinner/smaller RG. I have always preferred slimmer cigars. In the past year and a half or so especially, I find myself reaching for them probably 80% of the time. For larger cigars I generally reach for a torpedo of some kind, as I like the taper towards the end.
> 
> Aside from some of the flavor characteristics these vitolas are purported to have (such as a concentrated flavor, etc), IMHO slimmer RG cigars just seem to be more "comfortable" to hold in my hand and to draw smoke from. I also really like the fact that they force you to slow down and really concentrate on the flavors and aromas so as to not overheat the cigar.
> 
> Well, on the bright side, there is yet another rationalization to stock up


I too am a smaller RG type of guy, but the trend is definately toward the big RG. Just look at many of the newest releases at RTDA and the trend of Habanos S.A. and less than 50 RG is getting harder to find.


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

IMO RG and Sancho Panza are the hardest hit in terms of losing classic vitolas (RG Slenderellas and Lonsdales) and (SP Sanchos and Bachilleres), but that is just IMVHO. Sad to see any cigar go, but I guess even communism follows supply and demand.


----------



## GWN (Jun 2, 2007)

Odd they're killing of Lonsdales and Slenderelas when longer, thinner cigars seem to have a bit of momentum among NC brands. Tatuaje and Oliva Serie V just a couple of examples.


----------



## daniyal (Oct 9, 2007)

I'm pissed off I love the Tainos by El Rey Del Mondo and I've been trying to find a box for months f**kers! I love that cigar! Have a good mind to stop smoking all together..


----------



## broozer (Mar 23, 2006)

that is the cut list from fall '06. 

bruce


----------



## Bruin7 (Sep 6, 2007)

Wow...so many smaller ring gauges are being axed. What a shame.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

broozer said:


> that is the cut list from fall '06.
> 
> bruce


Yup. Been around for a while.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=484596

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=68976

Still sucks.


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

This is (somewhat) old news. These vitolas have been on the "cutting block" for a year now. Sadly, that doesn't make it any easier for those of us who will miss many of them...


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Yup -- for some reason P*******'s just posted it again with all the data. I've seen this same conversation unfold on other boards, too....


----------



## onlyonerm (Mar 18, 2006)

broozer said:


> that is the cut list from fall '06.
> 
> bruce


I was wondering who was going to eventually say that. Unfortunately this is old news. Started buying Sancho CG's as soon as I heard about this.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Every brand should have a corona, petite corona, and churchill. What a shame. It's just a part of brand evolution.


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

mosesbotbol said:


> Every brand should have a corona, petite corona, and churchill. What a shame. It's just a part of brand evolution.


:tpd: I hate to see the Corona's and pc's go. Seems like they are going for nothing but "jaw-breaker" cigars. At this rate, pretty soon the only cigars you will see with RG's under 50 will be the discontinued one's.

CBF:w


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

ComicBookFreak said:


> :tpd: I hate to see the Corona's and pc's go. Seems like they are going for nothing but "jaw-breaker" cigars.


They don't call them coronas for nothing... Fit for a king to wear! I wish cigar smokers would get past wanting to look like something big is in their mouth vs. just smoking a cigar. Corona is just a perfect size for a cigar.


----------



## broozer (Mar 23, 2006)

onlyonerm said:


> I was wondering who was going to eventually say that. Unfortunately this is old news. Started buying Sancho CG's as soon as I heard about this.


you aren't the only one. i have 10 boxes and hope to get about 10 more. :tu

bruce


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 28, 2007)

I'm sad to hear about the Saint Luis Rey Churchills. I'm assuming if they're parting with the boxes of 25, they're going with only cabinets of 50? At least I hope so. Smoked a lot of these when I was in Cuba. They weren't easy to find there either.


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 24, 2006)

Good post RPB67,

You always seem to have the latest info...


----------



## daniyal (Oct 9, 2007)

Isn't there some way we can campaign to keep some of these vitolas in production?


----------



## broozer (Mar 23, 2006)

daniyal said:


> Isn't there some way we can campaign to keep some of these vitolas in production?


uh, no. they were discontinued over a year ago and ended production at the end of 06.

bruce


----------



## tandblov (Jun 9, 2005)

scrapiron said:


> You always seem to have the latest info...


I always enjoy a conversation lamenting the loss of thinner RG cigars.

But as this thread demonstrates, this is far from the "latest news". Production was discontinued some time ago. Many cigars on that list are already very difficult to find or have seen their prices increase dramatically over the last year.

People have been registering their protests over the trend seen on this list with Habanos SA for the last year (not that it would actually do any good).

Yet again, Perleman demonstrates that he is the last to get to the party.


----------



## air1070 (Jun 24, 2006)

As long as me Diplomaticos #5's are safe I'm fine. :tu


----------

